# Religion



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

Evening all,

Just a quick question -if anyone has the answer by any chance:

At what stage of the visa process does one precise his /her religion?

- During the work entry visa process? (in this case, it is the employer who needs to precise it, right?) or

- During the residency visa process once on site?

Thanks to everyone for your priceless help on this forum.
Cheers.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I don't recall ever mentioning it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, having just filled out a form for the re-issuance of my Emirates ID card (new visa, new card), I did have to mention what religion I was. 

But as far as for the visa, I don't remember ever mentioning it either.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i bailed out of stating what i really think, and wrote 'Christian'........


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I've never stated anything and always left it blank.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I had to fill it ot for my Emirates ID application but just wondering, is there a particular issue with stating a religion?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I had to fill it ot for my Emirates ID application but just wondering, is there a particular issue with stating a religion?


Obviously you can't put 'Jewish' or 'Atheist' now can you.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I had to fill it ot for my Emirates ID application but just wondering, is there a particular issue with stating a religion?


For me, i judge people by their attitude, actions and general way they interact with me - rather than what religion they are.
If i know their religion, i am worldly wise not to offend them based on my knowledge of the various do's and don'ts related to each religion.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> Obviously you can't put 'Jewish' or 'Atheist' now can you.


Still there are atheists and others in Dubai. So really, is it that difficult to just state "Christian" or are they going to make you say the rosary to verify?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Just put down Christian and that'll be the last you'll hear of it. 

In the eyes of Muslim Arabs, if you're a white Westerner you're automatically a Christian, regardless of your particular views on religion. In the Middle East religion isn't just the worship of a god but it's synonymous with culture too and most Muslims perceive the West as synonymous with Christianity. Remember, the Muslim world has never experienced anything like true secularism or separation of church and state.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Obviously you can't put 'Jewish' or 'Atheist' now can you.


Why not?! Do you think that a Jew from US or any other country (other than Israel) would have any problems here?


----------



## hado34 (Jun 12, 2013)

Byja said:


> Why not?! Do you think that a Jew from US or any other country (other than Israel) would have any problems here?



As muslim, there is no problem if someone is Jew or christian, they are recognized as religion by Islam. You can find a lot of Jews people in all Muslim's countries and are protected by the governments specially during WW2.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's the presumption that a Jew would be from that particular country, just like the presumption that Western people are Christians and all Indians are hindu. I get people wishing me "Happy Diwali" all the time because I'm Indian


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The blank out the word "Jew" on TV shows here so I wouldn't expect to be welcomed with open arms.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Just a wild guess but I would think that your registered religion on your Emirates ID would determine whether you can get a drinks licence ?


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Well, having just filled out a form for the re-issuance of my Emirates ID card (new visa, new card), I did have to mention what religion I was.
> 
> But as far as for the visa, I don't remember ever mentioning it either.


Thanks Saraswat -you have answered the question.

One indeed needs to precise his /her religion and it is during the application process for the Emirates ID card..
Cheers.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

I am Euro-American and practice Sanatana Dharma(Hindu) - put Hindu on the form I submitted to IAT. Hope it doesn't cause any confusion.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ExpatLibrarian said:


> I am Euro-American and practice Sanatana Dharma(Hindu) - put Hindu on the form I submitted to IAT. Hope it doesn't cause any confusion.


It shouldn't. This is more for statistical data purposes rather than anything else, I have never heard of anyone being asked to provide proof of their religion etc, except in cases where authorities have reason to believe an individual is purposesly mis-stating his/her religion in order to avoid prosecution (consumption of alcohol etc..)


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

In all the time I have lived and travelled through the ME, I've pretty much always put a slash through the religion box, whether the form be military or civil. But, that's just me.

I've also always hid/denied anything to do with Israel when dealing with officialdom - "Have I been to Israel?" etc. Although, amongst Arab locals, telling them that I loved living in Al Quds always seems to soften and warm most new friendships.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> I've also always hid/denied anything to do with Israel when dealing with officialdom - "Have I been to Israel?" etc.


"You mean, the Occupied Palestine, sir/mister/sadiki/efendi?"


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

I was thinking of starting another thread with this question, but it is relevant here. Are external displays of religious symbols tolerated(within reason of course)? For example, I have a bag with an Om embroidered on it, am I going to get into trouble for carrying it? Or if a Christian wears a cross pendant, etc. Maybe a silly question but I am learning you can take nothing for granted when it comes to the UAE!!!


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> I've also always hid/denied anything to do with Israel when dealing with officialdom - "Have I been to Israel?" etc. Although, amongst Arab locals, telling them that I loved living in Al Quds always seems to soften and warm most new friendships.


Question - are there any problems entering the country after visiting Israel ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

ExpatLibrarian said:


> I was thinking of starting another thread with this question, but it is relevant here. Are external displays of religious symbols tolerated(within reason of course)? For example, I have a bag with an Om embroidered on it, am I going to get into trouble for carrying it? Or if a Christian wears a cross pendant, etc. Maybe a silly question but I am learning you can take nothing for granted when it comes to the UAE!!!


No issues at all, I've seen a few shops here selling Jesus statues and almost every jewellery store sells crucifixes.

Just don't go talking to anyone about religion.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am wondering if the next time I have to apply for something and have to put a religion, if I could get way with stating what I put on the census form in the UK?

Jedi Knight


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ExpatLibrarian said:


> For example, I have a bag with an Om embroidered on it, am I going to get into trouble for carrying it?.


You will be absolutely fine, no worries. There is a Hindu temple near the Dubai museum, which has been around for 25+ years, with shops below it selling all manner of religious items.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> I am wondering if the next time I have to apply for something and have to put a religion, if I could get way with stating what I put on the census form in the UK?
> 
> Jedi Knight


Hi,
I am a Roman Catholic and my wife is Hindu.
When our son was in hospital a few years ago - a question about his religon was on the form.
I put down that he was Roman Hindu and to this day, we always put this down on forms as his religon!
In fact, once he is old enough - he can choose which faith to follow!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I am a Roman Catholic and my wife is Hindu.
> When our son was in hospital a few years ago - a question about his religon was on the form.
> I put down that he was Roman Hindu and to this day, we always put this down on forms as his religon!
> ...


What if you don't want to decide the religion on behalf of your newborn? Is it really necessary to fill this in?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For the non-muslims it really should be a no-brainer. Just because you have listed your child's religion as Catholic doesn't mean that he has to follow this as an adult or that the police are going to come knocking on your door because your infant child doesn't go to Church every Sunday. As Saraswat has already mentioned, it is mostly for statistical data. They are not dictating how you choose to raise your child.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> Just a wild guess but I would think that your registered religion on your Emirates ID would determine whether you can get a drinks licence ?


Best point made so far!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

arabianhorse said:


> Question - are there any problems entering the country after visiting Israel ?


For Dubai, not normally. They don't really go through your passport.

But if you want/need to travel around the ME, especially in the Levant, having an Israeli entry/exit stamp is not advisable.

Some travel with 2 passports, meaning that the second is only for Israel, known as a "dirty passport". The Aussies will give you a second passport if you can prove you need it for work and/or that you have travel plans to Lebanon/Syria (when not at war)/Iran/Egypt etc.

The next option is to ask Israeli immigration not to stamp your passport. It's a 50/50 chance. Or travel there when your passport is pretty much full and get a new one straight away when you're done..

That's it, in a nutshell.


----------

